# High thyroid peroxidase levels - immunology advice



## Carolinekath (Dec 10, 2021)

I had a daughter naturally 5 years ago. It was a traumatic end of pregnancy and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism a few months later. Currently on 100mcg of levothyroxine. Roll forwards to 2 years ago trying for baby 2 and it's not happening. Had IVF last year and due to hyperstimulation, I had to have an FET. The pregnancy ended in mmc at 9 weeks. It felt like a struggling pregnancy from the outset with bleeding and foetus being 'behind schedule' on early scans. I have been trying to work out why the pregnancy failed and discovered that my thyroid peroxidase levels are >1300. Normal levels are 0-60. Convinced my body was rejecting the embryo and has caused my secondary infertility.

Anyone else been in similar situation and managed to reduce thyroid peroxidase antibodies holistically? I am on a gluten and soy free diet at the moment. Should I take selenium or magnesium supplements? Any recommendations for a trusted reproductive immunologist in UK? Not keen on the idea of intralipids but wondering if anyone has had other positive solutions using medication? Thank you


----------



## Frosty2022 (10 mo ago)

Carolinekath said:


> I had a daughter naturally 5 years ago. It was a traumatic end of pregnancy and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism a few months later. Currently on 100mcg of levothyroxine. Roll forwards to 2 years ago trying for baby 2 and it's not happening. Had IVF last year and due to hyperstimulation, I had to have an FET. The pregnancy ended in mmc at 9 weeks. It felt like a struggling pregnancy from the outset with bleeding and foetus being 'behind schedule' on early scans. I have been trying to work out why the pregnancy failed and discovered that my thyroid peroxidase levels are >1300. Normal levels are 0-60. Convinced my body was rejecting the embryo and has caused my secondary infertility.
> 
> Anyone else been in similar situation and managed to reduce thyroid peroxidase antibodies holistically? I am on a gluten and soy free diet at the moment. Should I take selenium or magnesium supplements? Any recommendations for a trusted reproductive immunologist in UK? Not keen on the idea of intralipids but wondering if anyone has had other positive solutions using medication? Thank you


Hi, I have immunological issues when my body killing embryos. I had LIT therapy, I know that Cherish clinic can do lipids. I would try, why not? Cheaper than immunoglobulins.
Good luck


----------



## Carolinekath (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you. Did they work for you?


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Carolinekath said:


> I had a daughter naturally 5 years ago. It was a traumatic end of pregnancy and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism a few months later. Currently on 100mcg of levothyroxine. Roll forwards to 2 years ago trying for baby 2 and it's not happening. Had IVF last year and due to hyperstimulation, I had to have an FET. The pregnancy ended in mmc at 9 weeks. It felt like a struggling pregnancy from the outset with bleeding and foetus being 'behind schedule' on early scans. I have been trying to work out why the pregnancy failed and discovered that my thyroid peroxidase levels are >1300. Normal levels are 0-60. Convinced my body was rejecting the embryo and has caused my secondary infertility.
> 
> Anyone else been in similar situation and managed to reduce thyroid peroxidase antibodies holistically? I am on a gluten and soy free diet at the moment. Should I take selenium or magnesium supplements? Any recommendations for a trusted reproductive immunologist in UK? Not keen on the idea of intralipids but wondering if anyone has had other positive solutions using medication? Thank you


Hi Carolinekath,
I am also hypothyroid with very high levels anti-thyroid antibodies >1000. As soon as you find out that you are pregnant you will need to double whatever levothyroxine dose you are on. This is the standard endocrine protocol recommended in the UK. I was closely monitored during my pregnancy for thyroid levels taking bi-monthly bloods for FT3, FT4 and TSH and keeping these in the recommended ranges for the different trimesters. I was able to carry our beautiful baby to 38+4 days.
Also, have you had your vitamin D levels checked recently? Mine was severely low and were told that it had contributed to failing to conceive and MCs , together with my untreated hypothyroidism. Once I stared taking double the recommended daily vitamin D my my hypothyroidism symptoms started to improve. There are publications that do support taking higher level of vitamin D for hypothyroidism alongside your usual thyroid medication. 
For example , see: Vitamin D supplementation reduces thyroid peroxidase antibody levels in patients with autoimmune thyroid disease: An open-labeled randomized controlled trial

Good luck going forward.


----------



## Carolinekath (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you OursBlanc for your advice. My vitamin D levels were found to be "through the floor" as my GP put it following the miscarriage. I was prescribed high dosage vitamin D tablets for 2 months. I am trying to sustain a healthy level of vitamin D now before trying a second transfer. Interestingly I was told to only increase my levothyroxine by 25mcg (so 25%) of my normal dosage when I was pregnant (not a doubling). That's interesting that your bloods were so closely monitored throughout pregnancy. Who did that for you? Were you under the care of an endocrinologist? Thank you


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi.
My care was consultant led and she frequently consulted with a reproductive endocrinologist. Poorly controlled TSH, FT4 and FT3 levels lead to poor perinatal outcome, neurological developmental problems, various other complications, etc. And levels need to be monitored at least once every trimester to make sure it falls within recommended levels. I had an amazing GP too who would keep an eye on my bloods very closely. 
Did your clinic/ NHS hospital/GP re-check your TSH, FT4 and FT3 levels after the adjustment was made to your medication? It takes roughly about 2 weeks for the body to respond to the increase dose and to settle down.
By the end of this week I will have a little occupant on board and I will be increasing my levothyroxine dose as soon as the 2ww is over. I've checked my records I went from taking 75mcg daily pre-pregnancy to 150mcg daily . But this maybe person specific, so it may not be double for everyone. Best to ask for tests at the hospital. 
(There are lots of peer reviewed publications out there, try the Cochrane Library.)
Good luck with preparations for your transfer.


----------



## Carolinekath (Dec 10, 2021)

Good luck with your transfer, fingers crossed for you 😊 My fertility clinic was terribly unsupportive of my thyroid issue. I felt that I had no tailored attention- just a reasonsbly satisfactory TSH and that's it. I asked for further support on the matter and got nowhere. So this time, I am doing as much research as possible and am trying to get my GP on side to give me blood tests and an endocrinology referral if possible ahead of the transfer for extra back up. At 42, time isn't on my side now. I'll look up Cochrane for further info, thanks so much.


----------

